# Advice and diet for cutting



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi I'm new here, I have been bulking now for about 4/5 months and gone from roughly 10 stone to 12 stone now, maybe a little more, I have made gains and am ready for a cutting cycle. 5foot 9 in height, basically what I am looking for is a cutting diet I have looked through a few and they look quite difficult and im guessing they are suited to different people, I struggle to eat fish but have recently tried getting used to it, I eat a lot of chicken and turkey anyways, but I have never had a diet before. Can someone advise me on a diet that would help me to cut to the best of my ability... Thanks, oh and im 20 in 2 weeks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

basicaly to lean out.. you need to drop calories and burn up more .. i'll put it in simple form for you .. you need to drop calories from your carb . . and do cardio few times a week at good slow paste for around 45 mins on empty stomach . and see if your happy with the result within a month or so .. if not you can use keto .. where you totaly cut ur carb out.. to zero/trace ... and up your fat ( good fat ) intake a lil bit more .. in either of these diet protien ratio doesn't change it has to be high to prevent muscle break down.


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply  .. Yeah that makes sense but what should I be eating for each meal? How many protein shakes should I be taking etc? at the moment I have been using the 90+ Nutrisport stuff is it ok to keep using it whilst cutting?. Sorry about asking a lot of questions but I just don't want to waste time cutting and not using the diet side to full advantage.. Thanks


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Just been looking on someone else thread, and he seems to be in a similar situation http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/82310-finished-bulk-now-ready-cut-need-advice-please.html So i think im going to use a similar diet myself...any imput? thanks again


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Right I have just plagiarised that diet from that link :whistling: :laugh: Anyways I have wrote it up and can someone tell me if it looks ok, or if I should alter any parts of it, I may try to include some fish into the diet at some point, but the following I am ok with...

*Routine*

Monday - 45 Minute Cardio - light/medium running - *Chest + Triceps *(Low weight, High reps)

Tuesday - 45 Minute Cardio - light/medium running - *Back + Biceps *(Low weight, High reps)

Wednesday - 45 Minute Cardio - light/medium running - *Shoulders + Abs *(Low weight, High reps)

Thursday - 45 Minute Cardio - light/medium running - *Legs* (Low weight, High reps)

Friday - 45 Minute Cardio - light/medium running - *Abs + (A muscle group I think I need to do more on)* (Low weight, High reps)

*All Cardio done after Weight sessions*

*Diet*

*7.00*:- 2 x brown bread toast / 2 x egg whites 2 x whole eggs scrambled / 1 x Scoop 90+ Nutrisport protein shake With Milk / multi vitamins

*10.00*:- 1 x tin of tuna / 1 x boiled egg / Green Tea

*13.00*:- 1 x cup of brown rice / 1 x chicken breast / fruit [suggest best fruits?] or cashews

*17.30*:- [pre workout] 2 x brown bread / 1 x tuna / 1 x boiled egg

*18.30*:- *WORKOUT ------------------------------------------------------*

*20.00*:- [Chicken Breast / Mixed Veg (no peas)] or [ Turkey /Mixed Veg (no peas)]

*22.00*:- 1 x Scoop 90+ Nutrisport protein shake With Milk + Oliver oil

Drink 3 litres of water per day

Thanks in advanced


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Many thanks for the advice, if the keto diet is the best i will go with that. I found a good article explaining it http://www.hannenhealth.com/keto.htm and from that i think i understand it, does this diet look ok? if you can change it for the better please do:

*Diet*

*10.00*:- 1x full egg + 2x egg whites scrambled/ 1 x tin of tuna / Green Tea / multi vitamins / 1 x Scoop 90+ Nutrisport protein shake With Milk

*13.00*:- 1x Small salad /1 x chicken breast / Small amount of grated cheese

*17.30*:- *[pre workout]* Beef or pork steak/ 1 x boiled egg / 1x small salad

*18.30*:- WORKOUT ------------------------------------------------------

*20.00*:- Chicken Breast/ 2x boiled egg

*22.00*:- 1 x Scoop 90+ Nutrisport protein shake With Milk + Oliver oil

Thanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

this is more like it .. drop the milk tho .. as it's got lots of carb and could chuck you out of fat burning mode ..


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahhh ok thats great  water with protein it is then haha, love it with milk though.. Then after about 2 weeks work some veg into the diet i think. Thanks


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Well going to go shopping to stock up tomorrow, and get keto sticks... Everyone/anyone else have any input? please ? :laugh:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

mart08uk said:


> Many thanks for the advice, if the keto diet is the best i will go with that. I found a good article explaining it http://www.hannenhealth.com/keto.htm and from that i think i understand it, does this diet look ok? if you can change it for the better please do:
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


This has carbs in mate not sure on howmany but you should really aim for a carb free shake if you can!

Add some mayo or something here or even olive oil.

Here why not have whole eggs for the extra fat mate in your diet after all it is a keto diet.


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

ahhh yes just looked the shake is 3.6g carbs per scoop .. annoying that with it being a high amount protein, i will look for another tomorrow. Love mayo :laugh: so thanks for that, defo have some then  ... and will do on the eggs. Thanks really helpfull! Also can energy drinks be had during keto? its not for me though :laugh:


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Well been and got some things today including the keto strips.. But people i mention this diet too seem to believe it will do harm to me? is this true? im planning on staying on the diet for 10weeks and i am doing it with a friend also... please any more info would be greatly appreciated I have looked at some other peoples keto diets and it seems they are having (some) carbs, whys this? and if anyone could advise me on the energy drinks, would be great thanks.


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## dackiw (Apr 1, 2008)

mart08uk said:


> Ahhh ok thats great  water with protein it is then haha, love it with milk though.. Then after about 2 weeks work some veg into the diet i think. Thanks


always try and have milk (organic full fat) with your protein shakes. Protein needs fats to get processed by the body.


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

dackiw said:


> always try and have milk (organic full fat) with your protein shakes. Protein needs fats to get processed by the body.


But dosent it have Carbs in? :confused1:


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (Jul 14, 2009)

Im also 5'9 & have been bulking for 4-5 months. Gone up from around 10 to 13.6..as its new year I've decided to start cutting to see the fruits of my labor. Let us know how this diet goes for you dude, if you get results I might adopt a similar route!


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

ThaiBoxer93 said:


> Im also 5'9 & have been bulking for 4-5 months. Gone up from around 10 to 13.6..as its new year I've decided to start cutting to see the fruits of my labor. Let us know how this diet goes for you dude, if you get results I might adopt a similar route!


  Yeah im starting next tuesday, thing is there is alot more to consider tha i thaught doing a ketosis diet. Just hoping a dont do something wrong or it causes me any help issues. Really looking forward to it though and cant wait to see some good results, im doing the diet with a mate who goes the gym with me so that should be useful. Yeah i will post when i have been doing it for a week or so to tell you how its going. Although there is a few people doing a ketosis diet :thumb:


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Right, think i may have changed my mind about the diet.. im thinking im going to just cut the carbs down alot, but have some and loose as much weight as i can then possibly do a keto at the end. Any modifications to the diet on the first page welcomed, thanks


----------



## dackiw (Apr 1, 2008)

You still need some carbs in your diet. Anything beige in colour eg. white bread, pasta etc. is best to stay clear from as its not necessary for the body during "bulk building".


----------



## cutecub00 (Jan 10, 2010)

I need to make weight for a fight in a day. I need a quick cheat just to tilt the scale in my favor. How do I lose 5 lbs in a day? hope i will get answer.thanks in advance.


Get abs fast


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey all,  thaught i would just say its been about 3 months since i started and i have lost about 8lbs was 12 stone... and all i have done is eat sensible thinking about protein and carb intake... and its work brill and with lossing weight slowly i have been able to make some gains a bit too.. thanks for reading


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Ohhh and my abs are visable! although still need better definition as i havent lost enough yet but... alls good haha


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Well done mate, keep at it :thumb:


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks mate  The weird thing is i dont get bored of going to the gym and i used to have 2 rounds of bread with every meal, i now have none and i dont miss it too much haha i guess soon i might have to get more strict with a diet though to really get the bf down.. or is it possible by just being careful? thanks


----------

